# Heading to Charleston



## cheflarge (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking for some quality food stops while in Charleston, SC this coming week. Replies are appreciated!!! :cool2: Thank you in advance.


----------



## chefpaulm (Aug 21, 2016)

Cheflarge
I was in Charleston over the spring. I found these places excellent. Charleston is a Foodie Town!

167 Raw- Great seafood very fresh..Great Oysters & Clams
FIG-Put in Res NOWAwesome Food (Id go back in a minute)
Poogans PorchGreat Biscuits..Good Brunch
The Bar at the HuskGreat BarLots of Different Bourbons
Mineros Incredible MargaritasTheyre Dangerously good! SOO good you could be speaking Vietnamese!
SNOB- Slightly North of BroadDid Not disappoint! 
The Gin Joint..Great mixed drinks just 3-4 stores away from SNOB if you have to wait.

Good Luck..Have Fun!


----------



## fimbulvetr (Aug 21, 2016)

I also like The Grocery or The Ordinary for dinner, Proof for a cool bar with a great stock of whiskeys and less to prove than The Gin Joint or Husk, The Hominy Grill for shrimp and grits and anything vegetable-heavy, and I've been dying to try the Short Grain food truck or the 2 Nixons pop-up for Lowcountry food inspired by Japan and sometimes the other-way-round.


----------



## daveb (Aug 21, 2016)

Shoot KnyfeKnerd a PM or FacieBookie. He's recently landed in Charleston.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 21, 2016)

daveb said:


> Shoot KnyfeKnerd a PM or FacieBookie. He's recently landed in Charleston.



Would love to see their recommendations posted, we're heading there in December...


----------



## chinacats (Aug 21, 2016)

For casual cafe fare, I enjoy Rue de John...agree about trying to get up with Knyfeknerd as he's been there long enough now to know the ropes


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 22, 2016)

chefpaulm said:


> Cheflarge
> I was in Charleston over the spring. I found these places excellent. Charleston is a Foodie Town!
> 
> 167 Raw- Great seafood very fresh..Great Oysters & Clams
> ...



Plus one to all these. 
Fast & French is a good funky spot for lunch and Brown Dog Deli too......
Rooftop at Grand Bohemian for drinks, but definitely Gin Joint is tops......
Leon's Oyster Shop
Mercantile and Mash
Circa 1886
Fat Hen-not in Charleston proper, but worth it.
Cypress
The Macintosh
Plenty of others if you venture over one of our many bridges. It's just starting to slow down a little as far as tourism goes (thank God)......which makes the city a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your suggestions & replies!!! It is greatly appreciated! lus1:

Al


----------



## tkern (Aug 23, 2016)

Gin Joint for cocktails, Craftsmen for beer. My previous chef just opened a restaurant in a hotel called Henrietta's at the Dewberry. I know his food and I can promise that it will be delicious.


----------



## mhlee (Aug 24, 2016)

If you have a car, and will be there during the weekend, I recommend going to Scott's barbecue just outside of Charleston in Hemingway.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 27, 2016)

I ate at a few of these when I went a couple years ago. All good but by far the best thing I ate in Charleston was the cornbread at Husk. If you make it to husk get the corn bread it's fantastic.


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 4, 2016)

Margaritas, prosciutto & fig appetizer, sangiovese wine, red snapper & suckling pig were all a huge success!!! Again, thanks to all for the replies. lus1: :cool2:


----------

